# 2011    ?

## _69

!  2011   ()   ?

----------


## mvf

.

----------

,  - ,     ?!

----------


## mvf

(_),   .

----------


## BorisG

> .


    .

----------


## mvf

-  ?

----------


## BorisG

> -  ?


 ,    . 
,   ,  .
       ,       .             .

----------


## BorisG

, **  190     2011        .
  ...

----------

> , **  190     2011        .
>   ...


 ?



> !                      .  ,           .

----------


## .

:Razz:

----------


## Katerina.

http://w6.fz122.fss.ru/index.php?section=g&service=92
     ,       -    .  ?

       2011.?  ?


      ? 

!

----------


## .

*Katerina.*,    ,      .    .            ,   ,

----------

/        ?

----------


## BorisG

> ,      .


 . 
          .

----------

> /        ?

----------


## Katerina.

> *Katerina.*,    ,      .    .            ,   ,



.
   .
     -         ?  ? 

  "   (_),   "

  ,     ,         .

         ?

----------


## Larik

*Katerina.*,   ...
http://www.mrofss.ru/?id=70&nid=67

----------


## Katerina.

:

            ,                          01  2011 .     : 

:   .  (          )

 7710030933

 770701001

 :  1     . 

/ 40101810800000010041

 044583001

 39310202050071000160   

 39310202050072000160 - 

 39310202050073000160 - 

.  ,       ,    . 
       (    )
  ?

      ?  

        2011 ,         ,     .

.

----------

201      34%  ( 26%  2010 )
 26%:
-   1966   -  -26%,
-   1967   -20% - , 6%-
-2,9%
- 2,1%
-3,0%

----------

,      ,          .  2011     463 000 .  2010    415 000 . 
   331-  08.12.2010             0,2%  8,5 %-     .
 - 13%

----------

.  "     2011 "    -     -   .      -     .      .

----------

[- 2,1%
-3,0%[/QUOTE]

 ,    :     24.07.2009 N 212-      272-  16  2010
 :
 - 3,1%
-2,0%
     31%

----------

34%[/QUOTE]

----------


## Katerina.

!

----------


## Katerina.

> [- 2,1%
> -3,0%


 ,    :     24.07.2009 N 212-      272-  16  2010
 :
 - 3,1%
-2,0%
/QUOTE]

         .

  -      ?

----------


## .

.  2012        .

----------

> (_),   .


   ..   ?

----------


## Katerina.

> ..   ?


http://w6.fz122.fss.ru/index.php?section=g&service=92


  .      -  ,     .

----------


## _69

:Big Grin:

----------

!    ...             29..      .  (          )
       / 40101810800000010041  ?   40402810900000000029       ,    ..

----------


## .

?         ,        .

----------

..              ..    / 40101810800000010041    , ?

----------


## .

**,          .       ,  
,      2010      .

----------


## _69

""  ?

----------

,    .   ..    ..   ,         ..       .   !

----------

,         ..   ...

   4 
  . ( -       )
 1     . 
  40101810800000010041 

   35
     -           35 
   7710030933 
   771302001 
   45277592000 
    1     .  
   40402810900001000196

     ???

----------


## .

**,    .      ,

----------


## ns

,            ,    ?

----------

.

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


  ?   :Wow:

----------


## mvf

> ?


  :Frown:  http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=382429

----------


## grebenka

Прошу прощения - теперь номер своего филиала в графе получатель в скобках вписывать не нужно?

----------

> -            ?


   .  !!!

----------

,  -       ?

----------

